# New from Upstate NY Elmira/Corning area



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi All!

Interested in sailing and learning new things. Im take a "Learn to sail" course in Rochester NY next week. I hope this is just the beginning for me and sailing. Seeking local advice and resources on sailing. thanks! Matt


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet and to sailing, Matt!


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Luvtolearn said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Interested in sailing and learning new things. Im take a "Learn to sail" course in Rochester NY next week. I hope this is just the beginning for me and sailing. Seeking local advice and resources on sailing. thanks! Matt


Stop in and say Clay sent you..

Seneca Sailing Adventures - Seneca Lake - Watkins Glen, NY

..a fellow Cabo Rico owner and charter captain on Seneca Lake

Regards,

Clay AA3JY
S/V Tango
CR 34


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

beautiful aria there for sure. My son will be moving to Ithaca this fall for school. I look forward to visiting!


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome! I'm slipped in Ithaca myself, and it's a great region to enjoy! Hope to see you out on the water soon enough!


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Just completed the "Learn to Sail course" in Rochester NY. I've now got the "itch"! My goal is to complete the Basic keelboat class in Rochester around Mid to late August. 

Im searching for a captain in need of a extra hand for day sails or even getting dirty and cleaning/maintenance/paint sand etc. your sailboat. Not affaid to get dirty and I take direction well. Willing to travel within reason (2 hours or so) of the Elmira/Corning area.

By background:

Completed Boater safety course many year go. Just completed the "Learn to Sail" course earlier this month. Was on the water much when I was younger now trying to get back out there.

Im 30 years old. I do have a career, and not looking for hand outs willing to work to learn at much as possible and/or just get out on the water. Willing to consider any offers(s). I will consider money compensation (within reason) hourly rate etc. for "lessons" or time on the water. Or if you have a position open willing to consider that to. 

If you're unsure about me or my abilities willing to meet for a beer and discuss/interview.

Please keep in mind. I do have a full time job. Looking for something once or twice a month or on my days off.

Thank-you in advance.

I can't post my email address at this time. But, you can try to PM me or post your email.

Matt


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Matt, congratulations. 

You can post your email.at.whatever.com. You don't yet have enough posts to send/receive a PM.


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advise!

My Email msportster at stny dot rr dot com


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Some rain, some very indecisive wind directions, kids paddling across the bow, and some thunder in the distance. I call it a good day of sailing anyway! Many thanks for the burger at Taughannock, and was great having you aboard for the day. Hopefully gets your itch to get a boat going even stronger, and more fun days ahead!


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks again! We will have to get together again soon!


----------



## revmike (Jul 22, 2014)

welcome


----------

